# Sheep beaten to death with a bat...



## ExLe (Dec 15, 2011)

This is a video of a sheep getting beat with a bat in Afghanistan while U.S. soldiers laugh...

It has been removed or many websites have declined to post it...

But I have found it and am willing to share...

Warning Graphic Video!!! Man Beats a Sheep To Death Using A Baseball Bat


Discuss...


----------



## SFW (Dec 15, 2011)

Strong urge for some romano cheese now


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 15, 2011)

Didnt watch, I refuse to watch things like that.  But just going off the title, how do you think they'd do on these?






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 15, 2011)

Na Ex,  Don't wanna watch that video, just the thought disturbs me.

But I'll take your word for it.

Just think....these guy's are gonna come home one  day.


----------



## dgp (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank god, I thought I was the only one who prepared my meals this way.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 15, 2011)

How manly.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2011)

selective breeding, the same thing Hitler was trying to do with humans, imagine if that went on...




Ezskanken said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2011)

The shocking video shows about 30 seconds where an Afghanistan man beats  a sheep to death, while being applauded by a group of men, _believed to  be_ a group of U.S soldiers., This video was recorded on November 6th,  the day when Islamic people celebrated the  Festival of  Sacrifice what  they called Eid al-Adha ( when God tells Abraham to sacrifice the one  son he waited so long to have Ishmael and just before he is about to God  tells him to sacrifice a sheep instead, Hebrews 11:17)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> The shocking video shows about 30 seconds where an Afghanistan man beats  a sheep to death, while being applauded by a group of men, _believed to  be_ a group of U.S soldiers., This video was recorded on November 6th,  the day when Islamic people celebrated the  Festival of  Sacrifice what  they called Eid al-Adha ( when God tells Abraham to sacrifice the one  son he waited so long to have Ishmael and just before he is about to God  tells him to sacrifice a sheep instead, Hebrews 11:17)



Fucking religion.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> The shocking video shows about 30 seconds where an Afghanistan man beats  a sheep to death, while being applauded by a group of men, _believed to  be_ a group of U.S soldiers., This video was recorded on November 6th,  the day when Islamic people celebrated the  Festival of  Sacrifice what  they called Eid al-Adha ( when God tells Abraham to sacrifice the one  son he waited so long to have Ishmael and just before he is about to God  tells him to sacrifice a sheep instead, Hebrews 11:17)



Ahh, so it wasn't done for yuks..

But that's still pretty phuqed up!

When does the sheep get a chance to sacrifice an Afghani ?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> When does the sheep get a chance to sacrifice an Afghani ?



as soon as they learn to report rape


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2011)

Makes me love Jesus even more.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Makes me love Jesus even more.


You know, using a bat I could make you feel even closer.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> The shocking video shows about 30 seconds where an Afghanistan man beats  a sheep to death, while being applauded by a group of men, _believed to  be_ a group of U.S soldiers., This video was recorded on November 6th,  the day when Islamic people celebrated the  Festival of  Sacrifice what  they called Eid al-Adha ( when God tells Abraham to sacrifice the one  son he waited so long to have Ishmael and just before he is about to God  tells him to sacrifice a sheep instead, Hebrews 11:17)



it sure looked and sounded like American soldiers to me.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> as soon as they learn to report rape


 
I don't think many women would report it, knowing that they either have to marry their attacker of face prison time.

Anyhoo, I saw that vid this morning, and they definitely don't look like Afghans.  It looked like they were doing it for shits & giggles.  The sheep was still getting up after having its head bashed in 3-4 times.  It was very bahahahahad!  LOLZ!!!!!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 15, 2011)

Clubbing animals to death is a national past time in Canada. 






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## CG (Dec 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I don't think many women would report it, knowing that they either have to marry their attacker of face prison time.


90% sure she was talking about the sheep..


----------



## CG (Dec 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


>



Club music.
Not seals.
Nigguh.


----------



## darebear7 (Dec 15, 2011)

thats fucking sad that someone would do that, it takes a shitty human being.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2011)

darebear7 said:


> thats fucking sad that someone would do that, it takes a shitty human being.


 
Clearly you don't support the troops.  Those guys live in a constant state of danger and need something to do to work off some tension.  It's just some harmless fun.


----------



## troubador (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm sure that seems horrific for most people to see and I don't like to see animals beaten for shits and giggles but I guarantee there were many animals that died worse deaths the day that sheep died. Less than 30 seconds from wound to death isn't that long relatively speaking.


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Clearly you don't support the troops.  Those guys live in a constant state of danger and need something to do to work off some tension.  It's just some harmless fun.



I support the troops, but FUCK those troops.


----------



## Mig139 (Dec 15, 2011)

As long as they ate the sheep afterwards.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2011)

troubador said:


> I'm sure that seems horrific for most people to see and I don't like to see animals beaten for shits and giggles but I guarantee there were many animals that died worse deaths the day that sheep died. Less than 30 seconds from wound to death isn't that long relatively speaking.


 
That must've been one long friggin 30 seconds.  Imagine the headache.  lol


----------



## ExLe (Dec 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


>


 

I like this seal getting clubbed better...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Clearly you don't support the troops.  Those guys live in a constant state of danger and need something to do to work off some tension.  It's just some harmless fun.



If you reincarnate as a sheep in your next life, I would love to beat you across the head with a bat. For the sake of our troops you know, it just harmless fun you feel me.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 15, 2011)

I wish they could've done that to gearsmcmilf instead of that poor helpless sheep


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 15, 2011)

That sheep died for your *freedom*, let's try and show a little respect.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 16, 2011)

If it was Kiwi soldiers they would have fucked the sheep……….gggsheepbukake


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

They should get article 15


----------



## boss (Dec 16, 2011)

I know someone here that I went to college with and used to work out with who recently stabbed a kitten in the stomach and then proceeded to beat it in the head until it died.  Oh and he is a member of this site. he bragged how good it felt to see it suffer.


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 16, 2011)

ExLe said:


> This is a video of a sheep getting beat with a bat in Afghanistan while U.S. soldiers laugh...
> 
> It has been removed or many websites have declined to post it...
> 
> ...




That really upsets me Iv been to Afghanistan before too.

The soldiers that let this happen should be ashamed of themselves for that kind of behavior let alone be allowed to wear the uniform.

Just the mentality of the people that thought that was funny. 

As far as the loser with the bat I wonder how he would like it if that happened to him. I'm thinking he was already hit in the head before a couple times and that might explain why he thought that was ok.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Didnt watch, I refuse to watch things like that.  But just going off the title, how do you think they'd do on these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dgp said:


> Thank god, I thought I was the only one who prepared my meals this way.



Collecting sperm?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I wish they could've done that to gearsmcmilf instead of that poor helpless sheep


 
Looks like a ot of folks around here don't support our troops.  Look, thousands of sheep died that day.  Most of them in a religious ceremony.  So, if the troops had some fun doing the same thing to work off some steam, what's the harm.  Whether they ate it or threw the carcass in a dumpster, it's just a fukkin' sheep!


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 16, 2011)

Gotta eat.


----------



## darebear7 (Dec 16, 2011)

i support the troops but if your bored rape a sand nigger or something its just nasty to see that happen to a sheep.


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Looks like a ot of folks around here don't support our troops.  Look, thousands of sheep died that day.  Most of them in a religious ceremony.  So, if the troops had some fun doing the same thing to work off some steam, what's the harm.  Whether they ate it or threw the carcass in a dumpster, it's just a fukkin' sheep!




Support are troops are u fucking kidding me?

My idea of fun would be to do that to you.

Your a fucking idiot.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Dec 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Clearly you don't support the troops. Those guys live in a constant state of danger and need something to do to work off some tension. It's just some harmless fun.


 

Id rather see a sand nigggger beat to death than a sheep.......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> Support are troops are u fucking kidding me?
> 
> My idea of fun would be to do that to you.
> 
> Your a fucking idiot.


 
Yes fagot.  Support the troops and get over the fuckin sheep!  Just because you like to have sex with them doesn't mean US soldiers are evil for killing one.


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes fagot.  Support the troops and get over the fuckin sheep!  Just because you like to have sex with them doesn't mean US soldiers are evil for killing one.



Im in the army u fucking loser!!!!!!!!


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck sheep.  Fuck sand niggers.  Worse things happen over there every fucking day.  That said I would like to behead that sand nigger on live tv.  With a soldering iron.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 16, 2011)

I ♥ sheep.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> Im in the army u fucking loser!!!!!!!!


 
Then get over the animal and support your comrades you fukkin traitor.   Just because you can't find an iraqi prostitute that will fuck you for any amount of the new Dinars doesn't give you the right to shit on your fellow troops.  It's faggots like you that make us look like pussies to our enemies in that region.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah go kill sheep to make us look bad ass


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Then get over the animal and support your comrades you fukkin traitor.   Just because you can't find an iraqi prostitute that will fuck you for any amount of the new Dinars doesn't give you the right to shit on your fellow troops.  *It's faggots like you that make us look like pussies to our enemies in that region.*



Dude your a fucking moron. there is nothing pussy about caring for other living things, to care does not make someone less manly. This is your idea of entertainment ? You should make sure to never reproduce you fucking slut.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 16, 2011)

For one thing is says the *audience* might be U.S. soldiers. The person who's killing the sheep is wearing civilian clothing and appears to be middle eastern. Probably just some guy killing dinner for his family--it's just a thought. The little kid standing at the doorway should be a dead giveaway.


----------



## free2speed (Dec 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Then get over the animal and support your comrades you fukkin traitor.   Just because you can't find an iraqi prostitute that will fuck you for any amount of the new Dinars doesn't give you the right to shit on your fellow troops.  It's faggots like you that make us look like pussies to our enemies in that region.


Your a piece of shit.


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2011)

Do we really want vaginosis afflicted soldiers like skinnyD repping the USA? 

What a complete pussy. Getting mad over a lamb. You deserve an M4 stock smashed against your temple. See, this is what happens when we let faggots into our military. Dont ask dont tell....but they're easy to ID from the tear tracks running down their cheeks. I hope your battle buddies accidentally discharge a round into your spine.


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2011)

boss said:


> I know someone here that I went to college with and used to work out with who recently stabbed a kitten in the stomach and then proceeded to beat it in the head until it died. Oh and *he is a member of this site*. he bragged how good it felt to see it suffer.


 

Who? You already dry snitched on him, why not just go ahead and let it out.


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> Do we really want vaginosis afflicted soldiers like skinnyD repping the USA?
> 
> What a complete pussy. Getting mad over a lamb. You deserve an M4 stock smashed against your temple. See, this is what happens when we let faggots into our military. Dont ask dont tell....but they're easy to ID from the tear tracks running down their cheeks. I hope your battle buddies accidentally discharge a round into your spine.



So the guys on my team feel the same way I do so we are all pussy's then?

You have no clue.

Your pissed because your father touched you when you were younger and made you give him head.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Dec 16, 2011)

thats horrible. i couldnt even finish the video after the first hit


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2011)

> So the guys on my team feel the same way I do so we are all pussy's then?
> 
> You have no clue.
> 
> Your pissed because your father touched you when you were younger and made you give him head.


 
1) Yes, the guys on your team are all pussies. all of em.

2) I have a clue...that youre queer.

3) Not Shocking that a bleeding heart liberal vag like yourself would come up with a homoerotic fantasy. 




> The sheep was lead in by a US Soldier.


 
Youre a traitor and a rat. Theres only one solution for your kind.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 16, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> The sheep was lead in by a US Soldier.



Oh, my bad. That makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2011)

They should have slit its throat, decapitated the sheep, and drank the blood out of it's head. That's hard core!

Now i'm hungry for a gyro dammn!


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> They should have slit its throat, decapitated the sheep, and drank the blood out of it's head. That's hard core!
> 
> Now i'm hungry for a gyro dammn!



I'd rather watch that than see the thing get hit with a bat a bunch of times.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## free2speed (Dec 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> 1) Yes, the guys on your team are all pussies. all of em.
> 
> 2) I have a clue...that youre queer.
> 
> ...



Thanks for -negative rep, bird brain. You were probably brain washed into thinking like this or you let the steroids get to you. Just know that you ain't shit and it would probably take less hits with bat to take you down than it did to the sheep.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

boss said:


> I know someone here that I went to college with and used to work out with who recently stabbed a kitten in the stomach and then proceeded to beat it in the head until it died.  Oh and he is a member of this site. he bragged how good it felt to see it suffer.



and that is a person with serious mental issues.


----------



## MDR (Dec 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> and that is a person with serious mental issues.


 
Agreed.  He has probably been torturing animals for a very long time.  Such actions in childhood and into adulthood is a major sign of future personality disorders.  Guy could have Antisocial personality Disorder or even be a Psychopath or Sociopath.  Many serial killers start off with similar behaviors before they step up to killing human beings.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

MDR said:


> Agreed.  He has probably been torturing animals for a very long time.  Such actions in childhood and into adulthood is a major sign of future personality disorders.  Guy could have Antisocial personality Disorder or even be a Psychopath or Sociopath.  Many serial killers start off with similar behaviors before they step up to killing human beings.



Most recently this was the case with Dahmer.

And even more recently, George W. Bush.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Most recently this was the case with Dahmer.
> 
> And even more recently, George W. Bush.



lol

true.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Most recently this was the case with Dahmer.
> 
> And even more recently, George W. Bush.


 
the difference is Dahmer killed innocent people, while W killed deserving muslims (there are no innocent ones).  And Skinny D is a panty-waist faggot who probably has relations with sheep since not even the most hungry Afghan prostitute can bring herself to fuck him.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Id rather see a sand nigggger beat to death than a sheep.......


 
Zackaly!  It would have been much moar fun to watch if it'd been a local sandnigger getting a bat to the head.  The sad thing is, our govt is so pussified and PC that they would prosecute the soldiers just as if they'd done it to a  nonmuslim.  It's a sad day when our soldiers are forced to give human status to their own enemies, the arabs.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> the difference is Dahmer killed innocent people, while W killed deserving muslims (there are no innocent ones).  And Skinny D is a panty-waist faggot who probably has relations with sheep since not even the most hungry Afghan prostitute can bring herself to fuck him.



Negative W., killed many young men and women for his glory...


how do they,  or their families prosper?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

The fallen soldiers weren't killed by W.  They died killing muslims, which is a good cause.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

Most Amerikans could give two shits about those muslim phuqers. It wasn't until that dundehead  Bush interjected us into that region that made us even recognize their beliefs....Phuq that nazi phuqer.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)

Deputies: Ga. man stabbed, unleashed dogs on pig | General Headlines | Comcast

Deputies: Ga. man stabbed, unleashed dogs on pig

SPRINGFIELD, Ga. (AP) ? A Georgia man unleashed his two pit bulls on a neighbor's pet pig that got loose in a mobile home park, then stabbed the animal 23 times in front of children and other onlookers, authorities said.

The pig ? named Oliver ? survived and was in critical condition at a veterinarian's office Friday, said Effingham County Sheriff's Office spokesman David Ehsanipoor. He added that Oliver had been stabbed mostly in his neck and hind parts.

The owner of the dogs, 23-year-old Benjamin Fullwood, was charged Wednesday with felony cruelty to animals, criminal trespass and obstruction of a law enforcement officer, Ehsanipoor said. The man's bond was set at $25,000, and a judge ordered him to have no contact with domestic animals, Ehsanipoor said. It was unclear Friday if Fullwood had an attorney.

Oliver got out of its owners' yard Wednesday afternoon and wandered into a mobile home park in Springfield, Ehsanipoor said. Residents of the park were trying to get in touch with the animal's owner, when Fullwood unleashed his two pit bulls on the pig and then began stabbing him in front of a group of people, including children, Ehsanipoor said.

"This was an unprovoked attack. The pig was posing no threat to anybody," Ehsanipoor said. "It was just brutal."

Fullwood initially lied to deputies, saying he was punching the pig, Ehsanipoor said. But witness accounts, as well as the nature of the pig's wounds, led deputies to determine the pig had been stabbed, he said. Oliver was expected to make a full recovery.

Fullwood was also arrested in 2011 on animal cruelty charges for allegedly leaving cats and dogs in unsanitary cages for days without food or water, Ehsanipoor said.


----------

